# Hey, Audeo



## lyndalou (Oct 17, 2004)

Audeo,I made your recipe for mushroom ravioli last night.  It was a great hit.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 17, 2004)

Whew!  What a relief to hear!!!    

And what king of mushrooms did you use??  And did you make your own ravioli pasta, or find a shortcut?

Details, details!!!

(I'm so glad you enjoyed it, lindalou!)


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 18, 2004)

HI Audeo,

I had a hard time finding chanterelles, so ended up with some very nice (read fresh) shitakes  (HI LINDALOU - THIS IS KITCHEN ELF - LOL - noticed the **** on your mushrooms - just for future reference it is spelled with two i's - shiitake - that way you won't be censored!  Boy, you just can't get away with anything here not even when it's called for in a recipe!!!)

I do not make pasta, so used won ton wrappers.  It was soooo great. I could become  addicted.

Thanks again.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 18, 2004)

You're very welcome, lindalou.

And Elf, I appreciate the insert.  I have obviously been misspelling shiitake!  (Wondered about that....)


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Kitchen Elf,
Re spelling. I stand corrected. Thank you.
Can't resist pointing out to you that you misspelled my name. It's LYNDALOU not LINDALOU.  Gotcha.  (Hope you get a small smile out of this)


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry about that, lYndalou!!!!!


----------

